# ridged tablesaw fold-down outfeed table



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's a few pictures of the outfield table I built for my r4512 ridged tablesaw. Some taken during the build and some after completion. For now I'll use my roller support to hold up the end, but my intention is to build angle supports off the saw base so the saw can be wheeled around with the outfeed up.


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

I put one on mine also, but no were as large at that one.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great idea, and so is your space saving router mount on the TS wing! Did you use 3/4 Baltic Birch for the feed table? Be safe.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

woodchux said:


> Did you use 3/4 Baltic Birch for the feed table? Be safe.


It's cheap birch ply. I haven't really found a local supplier that sells the good stuff. Haven't really looked too hard either, though.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Paarker said:


> I put one on mine also, but no were as large at that one.


I think it looks bigger than it really is. Its 48" wide but only about 32" long.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

That is something that I was going to do for my R4512, but needed something a bit different. My shop is so small (15x15), I decided on this utility cabinet I seen in Shop Notes...not shown are the drawers I put in it for more storage.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Pauley said:


> That is something that I was going to do for my R4512, but needed something a bit different. My shop is so small (15x15), I decided on this utility cabinet I seen in Shop Notes...not shown are the drawers I put in it for more storage.


I thought about something like that, but I also have a small shop (10 x20) and I wouldn't be able to store it under my tablesaw because of the router.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice ideas, guys. I have the same saw, with a router table set up in the right side. I am installing the flooring in the basement, then I can work on setting up the shop. These are some nice ideas, since my space is also small, 10x17.


----------

